# ready for season to start



## shroomfreak (Mar 30, 2013)

First time back to the board this season. Can't hardly wait for season to kick off! will still be at least 2 or 3 weeks here for the first of season. i can taste them now!


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Well my Croceses Finaly started blooming.Thats gota be a good sign.Sorry bout the spelling.


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

If ground temps can stay in that window that the blacks favor for an extended period of time,.....oh my!, This year will be boom'n


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Extended forcast looks great.Moisture and nice slow warming.Now lets hope theyr right.Lets slayem this spring.
Have a great easter and good luck to all.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Well I couldnt help it.Went for a short walk in the brush just to see how things look.No scarlet cup or devils urn.Not a sing of mayapples.The honeysuckle was geting tiny leaves.But what the heck I got outa the house.


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

yeah, it's snowing.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh, you got that right. I did see a post on the Wild Foraging page on Ohio Game Fishing. A guy put up a pic of 2 small blacks he found in Bath Co., Kentucky. They were about the size of a nickel. Slowly but surely they're creeping their way north.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I went out today to one of my spots, and it's almost time! I say in a week they will be up in this spot. Everything else is up, spring wild flowers, ferns, the honey suckle have leaves on them now. I always scope out around the edges of the patches and never enter unless I see one. I don't ever go moving leaves or disturbing anything. If I can't see them above the leaves then there is no need to see them or pick them. But these are what I was able to see. I know the receipt isn't really needed but there are those people out there who think some are full of it or use old pics. Not me. Anyways the weather is only going to get better from here on out from what it looks like. One thing I will say is it is some what dry though in the woods here from the winds, so it could use a good rain in the next few days.

[/url]

[url=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/CIMG6233_zps8f2e5a86.jpg.html][img][/url]

[url=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/CIMG6229_zpse9ffe1e7.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice Denise, and Tom Volk is collecting devil's urns for a scientific study on possibly some antibiotic or antivirus qualities also congrats on the gyromitra, won't be long now!


----------



## mbdola (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice Denise. I don't know if you saw my pics on Facebook. I found some bull nose and scarlet cups Friday. No more than a week out if this weather pan out. Can't wait.


----------



## shroomdoggiedog (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello Denise nice to hear from you...7 to 10 days first finds..14 to 21 days lots of picking..good luck to all and happy hunting


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice find on the devils urn.My area looks like 2 more weeks to get popen if the weather holds out.
Scot good to see a post.Hopefully thats got youre blood boiling.Give me a call.I like seeing the gyromytria.Good sign.


----------



## cm shrooms (Oct 17, 2012)

Great Pics Denise! Glad to see you Scott C! @ Ant went out Friday and Sat., The Woods are just starting to come alive! Waiting to Hear from Ya! Good to see the Board getting more active! @ All Good Luck On Your Hunts! Stay Safe! 

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks all. I'm going out again Thursday to another spot which is normally the first to produce blacks for me but I can't get in until then so I'm excited to see what it looks like compared to the woods I was in yesterday.

MBD I hear ya I can't wait, it's been a slow start to spring with the cold weather we've had, but it's looking good now. Nights are still on the chilly side but the days are getting warmer. With those pics you shared you'll be on them in now time. I was keeping my eyes out for scarlet cups but didn't see any. Just found 3 false and that group of devil's urns.

Same to you Shroomdoggiedog. Can't wait to see your finds along with everyone else. Won't be much longer and we will all be in the woods filling our sacks.


----------



## goldpanninjerm (Apr 3, 2013)

I am new kinda new at hunting I am in tuscawaras county all my friends say they start sprouting earlier near tappan lake at salt fork lake then they start moving north a week or so later to my area in new Philadelphia last year I went out a lot found nothing year before only 7 should I start taking hikes in the woods starting now


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Goldpanninjerm A walk in the woods is always good.Salt fork has some great looking timber.Never picked there but used to do alot of grouse hunting there.In my opinion I think itll be another week before any numbers.
By the way do you prospect?Ive had a little luck at it.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Took a ride through a large local park (Mill Creek Park) today to just scan the woods. Man! It just looks barren in there! Nothing green that I could see. Of course, we had a low in the mid 20's last night, a high of about 37-38 today with a few lake effect flurries, and expect a low in the low 20's tonight! Our soil temps are in the basement!

However, tomorrow the much anticipated, highly desired, long awaited, and fervently hoped for "warming trend" is supposed to begin with a high in the mid 50's! I'm going for a walk anyway, if anything just to try and shake the shack nasties for a bit! Here in the frozen tundra of Mahoning County, I figure we're at least 3 weeks away easy.


----------



## goldpanninjerm (Apr 3, 2013)

I do been doing it a couple years now its just like fishing some days are better then others but I have founds couple good pockets of gold in the local rivers


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, took my walk today and, upon closer inspection, things are starting to tick a little bit. There's a little bit of greenery just starting to poke out of the ground. However, I didn't see a single may apple, and the ferns are laying flat on the ground. I did find something in a creek bottom. A lot of leafy plants, just emerging, with purple leaves. I soon as I saw them my mind said "salad"! However, I have no idea what they are so I left them alone. Wish I'd have thought to bring my camera. They looked for all the world like purple swiss chard. Any ideas?


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Its a Nettle I bet. Haven t ate it for years but its the first one up. 
(Lamium purpureum, Lamiaceae) or? Best while still purple, then It takes a back seat to the rest of the spring greens


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Yep. Ide say Nettles.Fine eating as good as spinach.Just make sure theys cooked right.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks guys. That gives me a way to research and see if that's what I found. Ant, if it is nettle, does it have to be cooked? Or, can it just be washed and used raw in a salad. I do love a good spinach salad!


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Hocking County, OH says it's starting:

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Buckeye they have to be boiled to take away the sting.But the are darn good eating.Look them up on youtube under eat the weeds.Id post a link but Im to computer stupid for that.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't sweat it, ant. You're about to find out how computer illiterate I am! We'll see if I can figure out how to post pics to this forum. Anyway, following your and sciotoguy's advice, I did a little research lasts night. I Googled "nettle", and got a whole bunch of information on Stinging Nettle. It did advise that Stinging Nettle was edible, but had to be boiled first to take the sting out of it. Then, I Googled "lamium", and there it was, Lamium purpureum, aka Purple Dead Nettle, and edible raw since there's no sting. Most of the images I looked at were of mature plants, and I recognized that I've seen these plants before many times. I also found a few images of them when first sprouted, and they looked nothing like what I found in that creek bottom. 

So, I went back out today with some fresh batteries in the camera, and the pic size supposedly set to the one that you can post on websites. So, here's where it gets interesting. Can I figure out how to post a pic? Here we go...

Well, no good! Image URL? Huh? What am I supposed to do if the image is on my disc drive? We don't have a browse option? Crap! Anyway, these plants were no more than 2 1/2" - 3" tall. Oval shaped leaves, purple on the outside, green on the inside. And in the dead center of the plant, hidden between the smallest, most newly emerged leaves, was a small, round flowerhead, of multiple, tiny purple flowers, still tightly closed. I picked one of the larger leaves and crushed and rolled it between my thumb and forefinger to see if I could smell anything "funky". It smelled "green" if that's a proper descriptor. More than anything it smelled like Bibb Lettuce. Nothing funky about it. 

OK, I'm going to try to see if I can do anything on the "Photos" part of the forum, and if I can, I'll come back and reference it here.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

OK! Went to "Photos" and finally found the "browse" function! My pics are "awaiting review". Don't know how long the review process takes, or, if once they're posted, I can transfer them to my post. Why can't we have the browse function here, so we can post pics directly to our posts? Too much work for the programmers I guess!


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

buckeye, I down loaded a couple "test" pics from my photo bucket acct. and they came up right away. Maybe you could open a photo bucket acct.. I'm no too pc savvy myself and was able, thru a little trial &amp; error, to get through it. I believe photo bucket will still allow a specified amount of free uploads, beyond that you'll have to pay like $2/mn. to use the acct.
Each image in your photo bucket acct. has 4 image links (to right), click on the link (i used IMG and HTML code, both worked), then paste it to "image URL" box and click apply image to attatch it to your reply


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Sounds like dead nettle to me. The ones in my yard are only about 3 inches tall.

Is the stem square?


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Maybe young trillium??


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Anyway, I went to the photos section and my pics are up there. The first 3 on the page. The middle pic is of one still in the ground, and the other 2 are of a plant I picked. I pulled the leaves away from the flower head in one pick to show it to you. The stem did not feel square to me. Any ideas?


----------



## morelmaster_01 (Apr 6, 2013)

@sciotoguy.... How did you change your profile pic from the wierd face?


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Dont rightly remember somebody posted a link earlier , I think I followed that.


----------



## morelmaster_01 (Apr 6, 2013)

Okay thanks.. Good hunting too ya!


----------



## morelmaster_01 (Apr 6, 2013)

Just posted a pic of me and lil bro with huge 
yellow found outside of westliberty ohio check it out


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

How to change my profile picture?
To change your profile image please go to gravatar.com create an account and add your photo.

morelmaster


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

@buckeyebowman -- Did some research and came across a site that says, "Mertensia virginica (Virginia Bluebells)" also known as Virginia Lungwort and Virginia Cowslip. Did Bing search to look at other images of it and I'm pretty sure that's what you have.

Says it loves moist moist woods so maybe a good morel spot. :wink:


----------



## fbm821 (Mar 26, 2013)

there has been reports of some found in my area but no picks,i know a guy who said he found 13 black on thursday.ramps are up had some last night


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Morelmaster is that from this year? :lol: if so i better get out there i guess, im not far from west liberty~!!!!!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

@morelsxs - Thanks for the info. I'll look at it myself and check it out. Yes, I did find them in a bottom with a small creek flowing through it. Mixed hardwoods in there with sycamore, maple and ash primarily. Not too many oaks. Definitely a spot I'm going to check often. Again, thank you.


----------



## morelmaster_01 (Apr 6, 2013)

@BrYaN.. no not from this year a few years back my biggest find yet always ready too beat it tho!!!


----------

